# Enneatype the person in the picture above you



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

same as the thread in the Member Photos and Videos forum, but with a focus on Enneagram and Instinctual variants


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Mmh...

3w4 So/sp (not considering the sword, I can't imagine a 3 interested in such things )

My picture in profile


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

9w8>2w3>?w? Sp/Sx



rajAs said:


> Mmh...
> 3w4 So/sp (not considering the sword, I can't imagine a 3 interested in such things )
> My picture in profile


So/Sp?  (I can see the 3w4, but So/Sp doesn't make much sense to me lol)
and yes, you must include the sword :laughing:


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

The sword gives an Sx flavour, yes  But clothes and that "clean face" are damn too much So/Sp!


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I see 3w4 7w6 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> I see 3w4 7w6 9w1 sp/sx


you forgot to leave a pic :tongue:


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh, I guess this is enough.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, you've seen correctly my tritype (not the wings and the order, but that's ok )

I see a little 7w8 Sp/Sx


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh, I didn't saw yours. I was trying to type SoM. Now I saw your profile picture and I see 739 and I see some sexual.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

4w5-5-9 sp/sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

5w?>4w5>9w8 Sp/Sx


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 5w?>4w5>9w8 Sp/Sx


Was that for mine or for Mr Rbtoo? I can't tell


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

lycanized said:


> Was that for mine or for Mr Rbtoo? I can't tell


my bad that was for you @Mr.Rbtoo
you look 9w8>6w7>2w3 Sp/Sx or So/Sx


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> my bad that was for you @_Mr.Rbtoo_
> you look 9w8>6w7>2w3 Sp/Sx or So/Sx


Oh yeah I could see 9w8, just not the other fixes

3w2


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

Click on it to make it bigger! I don't know why my pictures are always so small.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

7


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

katzulli said:


> View attachment 85922
> Click on it to make it bigger! I don't know why my pictures are always so small.


Sx-7, I could see how you could end up typing as a 4.


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

SharkT00th said:


> Sx-7, I could see how you could end up typing as a 4.


I am an Sx-dom and I've been wavering between 7w6 and 4w3 actually! What makes you think 7 for me, out of curiosity?


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

katzulli said:


> I am an Sx-dom and I've been wavering between 7w6 and 4w3 actually! What makes you think 7 for me, out of curiosity?


Several things, for starters the vibe I get from the image, also your style of writing.


----------

